# Question about wiring a selector switch



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Since you didn't say which switch your wiring, I would have to say,, wire it slowly. 

btw, orange highlighter is soooo 80ish.


----------



## iadapt (Oct 10, 2012)

Wirenuting said:


> Since you didn't say which switch your wiring, I would have to say,, wire it slowly.
> 
> btw, orange highlighter is soooo 80ish.


Not my print, one that I was able to acquire. I need to wire the inputs 1 - 2 with a selector switch. But withg the details I listed above. Forgive me as I am new to industrial wiring.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I assume your not a student are you?
Are you working with a more experienced electrician? What is the equipment your working on?
I can't see what you posted thru my cell, so I best not try to answer.


----------



## iadapt (Oct 10, 2012)

I am working with a more exp electrician but its just a switch, it has 2 no/nc contact contact blocks with a 3 pos selector switch. Normally not an issue fro me, but I have to wire DC and AC into the same switch, I have never done that before with that be an issue?


----------



## iadapt (Oct 10, 2012)

Its the Auto SS and the Man SS - Here is a close up of the print. Hope this helps


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

iadapt said:


> I am working with a more exp electrician but its just a switch, it has 2 no/nc contact contact blocks with a 3 pos selector switch. Normally not an issue fro me, but I have to wire DC and AC into the same switch, I have never done that before with that be an issue?


Ok, here is the idea of mixed wiring and voltages. 
Under proper engineering supervision, a piece of equipment can be designed and built to be wired anyway they deem fit.

If a manufacture builds a piece of machinery they determine what is allowed. The wiring diagram is their instructions to the installer. 

The NEC only covers wiring power to equipment. It does not cover things that a manufacture has determined safe and appropriate for the operation of the machinery they have designed. 

I know that sounds kinda flip, but its the truth. 
It for me is kinda hard to help you with out holding the diagram in front of me as I work it.


----------



## iadapt (Oct 10, 2012)

I totally understand and appreciate your input. Thanks for your time enjoy the nite.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

iadapt said:


> I totally understand and appreciate your input. Thanks for your time enjoy the nite.


Sorry I couldn't give you a better answer. 
Good luck and maybe someone else will pipe in later for you.


----------

